# Red Mitsubishi Evo 8 FQ320 Correction Detail



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today's detail saw me travel to Birmingham, to carry out a correction detail on a rather tasty red Mitsubishi Evo 8 FQ320.

Now, before I tackled this car, I spent some time looking over the various write ups on these beasts in the Showroom and Studio section, so was a little worried to see that people had been struggling with them, the soft, sometimes hard paint, and the very thin paint!!

This was going to be a tough one for me...

The car itself was fully washed and clayed for me before I arrived (and to a very high standard - thanks Ash!). I began by taking paint readings all over and assessing the swirls and scratches.

I was made aware that the front end had been resprayed recently, so as expected the paint here was a fair bit deeper than the rest of the car. The average for the non resprayed bits was about 110-120, going as low as 88 in some places. The resprayed parts were closer to 200.

As I began to test combinations, I soon discovered that the yellow and blue 3M pads weren't going to be enough (tested initially with Lime Prime and Megs 205). However, when I tried the #205 with a Menzerna Polishing Pad (Orange), I achieved superb results - near perfect levels of swirl removal and finishing down very well.

So, I progressed with this combination around the car... no clearcoat!! Or was there?? The resprayed parts had clearcoat on them, but not the original paint... it all corrected to the same level though, so it wasn't really an issue.

Correction wise I left a few RDS, particularly on the top of the boot, as the paint was very thin, so we opted to leave them for another day (the logic being that it will probably be machine polished again within the next 12 months, so that process should knock them back appropriately).

Anyway, on to the pics 

General idea of the swirling:










Couple of 50/50's:



















to finish, I opted for the Britemax 4/5/6S combo, which worked well on an Ultra Red 197 I did recently... some finished pics:



























































































Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Good stuff againt mate, you taking on evo's instead of clio's now then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A full shot:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Copey said:


> Good stuff againt mate, you taking on evo's instead of clio's now then


Cheers. A bit of everything it seems :detailer:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Good work there Russ. Did you come across my FQ340 report? damn, that was a horrible day. Paint was uber soft.. none of my freshly washed and/or new towels could remove the polish residues without swirling it up further. d'oh!/!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Good work there Russ. Did you come across my FQ340 report? damn, that was a horrible day. Paint was uber soft.. none of my freshly washed and/or new towels could remove the polish residues without swirling it up further. d'oh!/!!


Yeah I saw that, must have been very frustrating that! I used Dodo Fantastic Furs for everything and they seemed fine. The paint did seem to mark VERY easily.

The bonnet was in a bit of a state from the body shop too - G3 trails everywhere, few wet sanding marks etc!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Russ, they're not easy are they. Well done for knocking it out in a day though.
Love the wheels, had the same on the black one I did in the IOM


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking good Russ, they're not easy are they. Well done for knocking it out in a day though.
> Love the wheels, had the same on the black one I did in the IOM


Nope not easy at all - lots of curves and lines all over the place  Was worth it though, it looked great in the flesh - probably one of the most challenging cars I've done so far.

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

No I agree, they tend to have not been as "loved" as the cars we're used to seeing so the turnarounds are always amazing


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Impressive stuff matey :thumb:

Bet it made a nice change from all those Renaults even if it was a bit harder work :lol: 

Very impressive side shot showing how well the Britemax 4/5/6 combo works together.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers Russ looks great.superb job.speak 2 u soon mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ashtra said:


> Cheers Russ looks great.superb job.speak 2 u soon mate.


Cheers Ash - little disappointed with how the pics came out, but I'm glad you were pleased 

Cheers, Russ.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Nah they look cool.the sun didnt help did it.Might have a mates evo 5 rs in white if you fancy that next.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ashtra said:


> Nah they look cool.the sun didnt help did it.Might have a mates evo 5 rs in white if you fancy that next.


Yeah of course - just contact me when ready :thumb:

Thanks again,

Russ.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont want to drive it now.It looks to good.haha


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround Russ and a great car to work on.

Congrats to Ash also, take care of her now 


Gary


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks dripping wet.Nice reflections to


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work. I love the side shot looking out the garage :thumb:

I bet you went to bed with a headache that night Russ 

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments folks  I really want one now though


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the comments folks  I really want one now though


I love the Evo's.....BUT.....i've just bought one of their arch rivals 

I'll have to get pictures up later :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

What subaru might this be then.


----------



## smiffie (Aug 14, 2009)

Impressive work mate,

Great car to work on the Evo especially with the carbon parts


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

nice job there mate. Lush car.:thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

thats looks gorgeous and the depth is amazing


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice detail. Great reflection shots.

Chris.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great stuff Russ:thumb:

Love reds when they are done well


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Got a new carbon splitter for the car now and put a nice layer of B.O.S on the other day.looks fresh.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one Ash 

Glad it's looking good still. Did you buy some BOS?


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah ash!!! Did you buy some B.O.S???? Lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning finish there fella :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Would love to see these pics again russ. Where have they gone?..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

As the thread is 3 years old, they have probably been cleared to make room for the recent details Russ is posting :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Wondered why I hadn't seen this pop up on facebook, it's like 3 years old


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have got them somewhere actually. I'll reupload them later for you Ash mate


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't see the photo's, it says they have been removed?


----------



## o'cahan (Dec 9, 2007)

Please repost the pics,im hoping to detail my newly acquired red fq320 soon :thumb:


----------

